# Wooooooooo!!!



## elmaxie

Well yesteday I tested with internet cheapies and got a faint line...
Then I tested with FRER and got a pink line...
Today I tested with NHS tests at work and got 3 BFP
Then tonight I tested with a digi and got a pregnant!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Obviously still early days but my god am so excited!!
:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

:hugs:congratulations :D


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## SJK

congrats xx:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin

Oh Congratulations Emma! You so deserve it!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy pg!


----------



## insomnimama

Yay! Knew your chart was looking good! :crib:


----------



## tansey

That's great - big congrats! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats Emma...were going over to first tri together!!:happydance:


----------



## miel

yayyyyyyyyyyyy!congrats!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Posted in your journal but had to say congrats here too! Fantastic news hunny....I am soooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## funkym

Congratulations :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hug:


----------



## butterflies

huge congrats and hugs!!!!! I am so happy for you xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you! :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Suzanne

Hang on a min you ladies are not part of the 08/08/08 clan are ya??? Cos I told you that was the luckiest day EVER!!!!! :happydance:

OMG hun im so happy first Jacqui's news and now this im definitely gonna have to start wearing tenna lady's :rofl:

Congrats to you hun, thisis sooo exciting! :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Yup Suzanne I am also in 08/08/08 CLAN!!!

Definately a lucky day for me!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Barneyboo

Hi Emma,

I am soooooooooooooooo chuffed for you and Jacqui's :bfp::happydance::hug: x x x x x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats ! =)


----------



## jaytee

Congrats girl!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your BFP!! Hope to see you in first tri soon! xo


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey hunnie :)!

omg one of my aug 8th girls ahhhhhhhh!! yayy yayy!!! :)
welll i was due today no AF :) and no cramps or signs of her!
but my test were BFN :( so either im too early to test or not
pregnant, but i dont feel like af is coming i feel pregnant
but im scared, because if im not im setting myself up
but if i am were due same day!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Suzanne said:


> Hang on a min you ladies are not part of the 08/08/08 clan are ya??? Cos I told you that was the luckiest day EVER!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> OMG hun im so happy first Jacqui's news and now this im definitely gonna have to start wearing tenna lady's :rofl:
> 
> Congrats to you hun, thisis sooo exciting! :hugs:

Suzanne,

give me some of that luck please, i neeeeed it!:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats!!!!!!


Hoping you have a H&H 9

:hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/Congratulations-2.gif


----------



## mariucha77

Congrats Emma!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie77

Really pleased for you, a little wedding pressie for you and your OH!!! Congratulations....

xxx.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lola

congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## shoeshopper

Congratulations


----------



## Rah

Congrats Emma


----------



## wishing4ababy

so sorry i missed this chick. Congratulations. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

So wondeful, proves that 08/08/08 was a lucky day. :yippee:


----------



## Rumpskin

That is such brilliant news - congrats to you both xxx


----------



## Annaspanna

oh wow thats great news, congrats hun!!! xxxxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Congratulations! Healthy & Happy 9!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :) noticed your posts, am really pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Congratulations honey... how exciting, feel like I was with you when it happened (If you know what I mean!).

Save me a place in 1st tri ok? xxxxxxxx


----------



## shalagirl

Great to hear ur good news. Many congratulations, enjoy every minute of ur BFP and wishing u all the best for the future.


----------



## poppielia

a great big blooming CONGRATULATIONS coming right at ya. well done yuu. how enjoy it and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ald

Congratulations on your bfp, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Aha, at last a big fat positive for my little Scottish cyber pal.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both and here's wishing you a happy, healthy and enjoyable eight months (one down and eight to go). :wohoo:


----------



## Omi

Congrats Emma..and spot on too....just before wedding- you clever girl!!:)


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## celine

Yipppeee! Congrats hun :)


----------



## Visqueen

CONGRATULATIONS hope all goes well :hug:


----------



## Capuru

Yay Emma!!! :happydance: Congrats!!:dance: So happy for you!


----------



## Carley

congratulations hunny!


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## techi_girly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## Zoey1

Congrats. Enjoy a healthy & happy pregnancy! =)


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations hon! Hope it's a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bec...x

Hiya, i'm new on here, but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!
xxxx


----------



## Belle

congrats.xx


----------



## kaygeebee

I can't believe I missed this - I just saw your ticker elsewhere!!

Huge congrats hun. xx


----------



## HAYS

congrats my lovely,wicked news xx


----------



## 1st_baby

Congrats hunny!


----------

